# scarby,? -jew say wah??



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

scarby jew, hooked on a koolie.
released her after a couple of pikkies and a measure, she come up just over 101cm.
super stoked, first yak caught jew.
wayne


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice Jew Wayne, I have yet to catch one in a kayak.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## newbe (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice fish mate


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Great fish Wayne, congratulations. Did your heart skip a few beats when you was what it was and the size of it?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yep that's nice tops well done


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That could be the Mythical Marine Monster that has been stealing my lures.

Well done Wayne, and thanks for putting it back, so I can catch it! :lol:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, that's a beautiful fish. You'll remember that one.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice Jewie, Wayne... top marks for the release as well!

Which Koolie did the deed? 76mm? surely not with those tiny trebles that they supply?

Jimbo


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Good stuff mate,awesome fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

Cracker !


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

SO JEALOUS!!!!

Well done.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

nice man !!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Very nice! Take long to get aboard?


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Awesome!

What gear were you using?


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Nice one! I'm in line to catch him too, after trev


----------



## KYK (May 24, 2012)

OMG. Fantastic


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

beautiful looking fish that one with the sun reflecting off the nice colours, good fun the jew and good work for releasing it.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done, great catch!

Is the first photo a zoomed in porting of the second? You're bloody arsey if you managed to take a second photo THaT close to the same position as the first!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice one guys, thanks for the comments
bruus, yeah skipped a beat man,, looking it in the eye waiting to get a good lip grip shot on the big girl, was pretty exciting, did not want to lose it yak side,
beekeeper, I've been using a 95 koolie out scarby and yes the standard trebles :? probs should have changed them, pinned her in the roof of the mouth with the front trebles and just in the side of the jaw with the other set., do you use the 95 size out scarby and the 75 in the creeks? or do you also use 75's on the reef?
trev, you did enter my thoughts, and thought i'll toss her back for you for when your vehicles back on the road my friend. she'll be waiting ;-)

I got the one shot., at home cropped it and it picked up those great colors when cropped.

wayne


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You _may_ have beaten Jimbo's jewie record Wayne..... TC?

You might yet become the Top Cat. We'll just retire him to the nursing home. :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

wayneedden said:


> beekeeper, I've been using a 95 koolie out scarby and yes the standard trebles :? probs should have changed them, pinned her in the roof of the mouth with the front trebles and just in the side of the jaw with the other set., do you use the 95 size out scarby and the 75 in the creeks? or do you also use 75's on the reef? wayne


I very seldom use bigger koolies, Wayne... just the 76mm and in the rainbow trout colour. Tried another colour lately for no success at all, so back to the rainbow trout, and caught fish again.

I have used the 95, mainly in deeper parts of rivers, and funnily enough, caught bream and a couple of flatties. My jew have all come on the 75, either that or different makes of lure ie Storm Mid Thunder Grey Ghost or Rapala Husky Jerk Glass Minnow deep diver.

I've changed over to singles on all my lures, now, and am confident that they're better than trebles. Of course, that's only my opinion... each to his own.

Cheers mate... Jimbo



kayakone said:


> You _may_ have beaten Jimbo's jewie record Wayne..... TC?
> 
> You might yet become the Top Cat. We'll just retire him to the nursing home. :lol:


Wayne killed my top jewie (95cm) caught on the 76 koolie... and I don't mind losing the TC nick-name... if it also takes away the Turtle Catcher tag as well! :lol: :lol:

Cheers, you not so young whippersnapper!

Jimbo


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

hey jim, thanks for the info mate, haven't tried the 76mm but have been wanting too and been chasing the rainbow trout colour,
is there a specific sort of single hook you like to run on your hardbodies? 
wayne


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

wayneedden said:


> hey jim, thanks for the info mate, haven't tried the 76mm but have been wanting too and been chasing the rainbow trout colour,
> is there a specific sort of single hook you like to run on your hardbodies?
> wayne


Yep Wayne... Gamakatsu single lure hooks Size 1 on rear, and Size 2 on belly. In the accompanying photo there's a No 1 on the belly, but I changed that for a No 2, and all my Koolies have that hook configuration now. Note the belly hook is facing point forward.
They're not big hooks, but they've caught big fish.

Of course, the bottom lure has the original hooks as they come in the packet.

Cheers Wayne... Jimbo


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

thanks jim,.
the actuall size of the koolie used for the jew was 90 not 95, my mistake.
could you try to drop that picture of the lure- hook setup on again, the picture attachment, got no picture there ;-)

cheers
wayne


----------

